# Waterfowl guide



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone have recommendations for a waterfowl guide on Maryland's Eastern Shore or in Northern Virginia? Found a "guide" last year online and went to Assateague (sp?) and he was a total tool. Didn't do anything but take our money and drop us off at a half ass blind. Not looking for someone to hold my hand, but at least try to put me on birds. Thanks


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

What are u looking to hunt? Del Bay guide svce does snows and canadas in MD and DE, Duck Hunts in NJ.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Try this link. J Towne is the screen name that the guide/owner goes by here on this site. Great guy and runs a good outfit. There is also a forum called The Pit Blind that he is a member of. Quite a few of the sponsors of that site are guides in the area you are looking at. All good people and it's a great waterfowling forum.

http://www.steenoutfitters.com/


----------



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

The Susquehanna River is 5 minutes from my front door. We get more puddlers than divers, and we do get snow geese but not the numbers other places see. I just like going somewhere different and hopefully getting a chance at something I don't see everyday. Thanks for the info.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

watrdawg thanks for the kind words. 

1bdlmn I do puddle duck hunts I have 3 private islands I guide on, on the Western Shore of Maryland. I am about 20 min North of Baltimore. For the Marsh hunts we hunt out of a 16 foot Gator Trax with a 35 horse power Mud Motor Hyper Drive. I also have 6 more sites for divers we get everything from redheads, canvasbacks, blackheads, golden eyes and buffleheads. I also do sea ducks in the open bay. For sea ducks and diver hunts we will use a 23 DLV foot carolina skiff with a yamaha 150. We can hunt right out of the boat or we have 1 2 man MLB lay out boat and I am going to pick up a 1 man MLB layout boat this week. We also have a offshore blind we use for divers. 

I also offer evening and morning hunts

If you are interested in a snow goose hunt I would go with Jerry at Del Bay that is who I also go with. 

If you are looking for a field goose hunt I can find someone for you. 

Here is a video we did last year out of the off shore blind for my friends guide service. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/brushyhooker#p/u/30/M4-2usCq6T4
________
Mflb Charge Time


----------



## delduckdog (Oct 30, 2008)

For the Eastern Shore of Maryland, I would recommend Tommy Marvel of Cheasapeake Guide Service. He has dove, duck, both puddle and diver, and geese, deer too. He also does snow goose in the spring. Good guy who works hard for you and has some good spots. For sea ducks and rock fish, try Lawrence Tyler in Tighman Island, MD at diving ducks.net. Great guy, and you could book a cast and blast if the time of year is right.


----------

